

Hosted Notes - whitink
http://hostednotes.com

======
jefe78
Interesting idea. How does it differ from using Dropbox + Keepassx though?
Frankly, I feel safe when using that setup.

I read your FAQ and such. I found that, for a 'security' product, it was light
on the security details. Mentioning encryption once and not much else.
Expanding on that might put a few people at ease.

You may also want to include a comparison/benefits sheet in contract to
existing solutions(like the one I mention). People are going to be reluctant
to hand over their login credentials if you can't quell those fears.

Otherwise, best of luck!

Edit: I hope the above doesn't come across as an attack, so much as a serious
of unsolicited suggestions :)

~~~
whitink
Thanks for the comment. I should probably add a lot more info about what we
did to secure the app. I will try and add that info in the next day or so.
Thanks for all the suggestions. Much appreciated!

